# Diarhhea TWW?! PLEASE help, those who have had BFP!



## kikibaby

My symptoms have been:

3-8dpo bad dizzy spells
6-8dpo SUPER thirsty
8dpo gassy, BM 3 times (soft)
9dpo-gassy, BM 2 times (soft)
10dpo-gassy, BM 4 times (soft), very bad stomach ache and very bubbly, yet still hungry, weak
11dpo (which is today) woke up very early, muscles felt SO weak, forced myself out of bed to eat oatmeal, shaky, layed down, got really hot and thought im getting very sick, then an hour later took pregnancy test and BFN. 15 minutes later had form of diarhhea but now im feeling a bit better, howevr still a bit sick

also, yesterday and today i smell something strong every time i pee. however, when i peed in a cup to take my test today, the smell doesnt exist, but when i pee in the toilet it smells so strong. i even cleaned the toilet yesterday, but everytime i pee in the toilet i smell it.. and this just started.

Anyone have diharrea before BFP???


----------



## Misstink

I cant help you through personal experience because i didnt get any symptoms at all until i got my BFP at 9dpo!! The first thing i noticed was AF like cramps all night and the next day, apparently it was implantation cramps, then my bbs started feeling really swollen, sore and downright painful, then i had wind,the trapped wind was the worst, bloating, diarrhoea alternating with constipation, i was peeing all the time and so so tired, exhausted in fact, i just didnt want to get out of bed, then at 6+2 my m/s started!! 
So, because everyone is different and they get their symptoms at different stages then yours are sounding very promising!!
I will just say one thing, we were ttc for 3 and a half years and all the months i thought i had symptoms i wasnt pregnant, the month i fell pregnant, i had no symptoms at all!!
Ive got my fingers crossed for you hun!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kikibaby

Misstink said:


> I cant help you through personal experience because i didnt get any symptoms at all until i got my BFP at 9dpo!! The first thing i noticed was AF like cramps all night and the next day, apparently it was implantation cramps, then my bbs started feeling really swollen, sore and downright painful, then i had wind,the trapped wind was the worst, bloating, diarrhoea alternating with constipation, i was peeing all the time and so so tired, exhausted in fact, i just didnt want to get out of bed, then at 6+2 my m/s started!!
> So, because everyone is different and they get their symptoms at different stages then yours are sounding very promising!!
> I will just say one thing, we were ttc for 3 and a half years and all the months i thought i had symptoms i wasnt pregnant, the month i fell pregnant, i had no symptoms at all!!
> Ive got my fingers crossed for you hun!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thnks for replying! Wow, you got BFP quite early! Im feeling really good now, which im shocked because this morning i was feeling like i was seriously sick. Everyone is different, but I was wondering if more frequent bm was a "symptom" like due to progesterine or hormones increasing. And i actually read that it can be, since the hormones are changing. We will see! Im either 11 or 12dpo today, not sure, but a BFN is telling me im not pg. I must have gotten a bug right after ovulation in that case, bc the dizzy spells were definitly real in the beginning, along with the extreme thirst for a couple days. Only time will tell!


----------



## Bumblebee117

hey kiki,

i got my bfp just over a week ago and one of the symptoms was horrible diarrhea! and i mean really bad, i had to run to the toilet every hour or so (sry tmi) i also had cramping, moodiness, tender bbs and extreme fatigue.

besides the fatigue all of my symptoms have gone today, although i feel like morning sickness is kicking in - hooray! 

lots of babydust to you,

xx


----------



## kikibaby

Bumblebee117 said:


> hey kiki,
> 
> i got my bfp just over a week ago and one of the symptoms was horrible diarrhea! and i mean really bad, i had to run to the toilet every hour or so (sry tmi) i also had cramping, moodiness, tender bbs and extreme fatigue.
> 
> besides the fatigue all of my symptoms have gone today, although i feel like morning sickness is kicking in - hooray!
> 
> lots of babydust to you,
> 
> xx

How many days did you have it for? and not to sound gross, but was it true diarrhea, or more of a soft poo ? I have had more soft poo, but today became a bit loose (i should probably not have called it diarrhea!) Its just that I have pooped soo much lately and yesterday was hurled over due to such stomach pains. Also, how many dpo did you get ur BFP?


----------



## Misstink

Have you had any kind of AF type cramping Kikibaby?!
xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

on my last 2 BFPS I had an horrendous bout of diarrhea at about 8 or 9dpo, it only lasted an hour or so and the rest of the time I was fine. There was absolutely no reason for it both of the times it happened, just came over me all of a sudden and went within a few hours. 2 or 3 days later I got a BFP. good luck x


----------



## kikibaby

*I had cramping earlier, then off and on but nothing like, out of the ordinary, however I dont pay so much attention. I just started thinking about my symptoms 2 days ago. However i do know that i was very dizzy a few dpo and super thirsty around 6-8dpo. I might have had some this morning but thought that was due to diarrhea. Also, a couple of days ago sex was akward and uncomfortable. I felt super tight and he thrusted once that hurt so bad we had to stop, it hurt my right ovary (i thnk!)*


----------



## stacey3690

kikibaby said:


> My symptoms have been:
> 
> 3-8dpo bad dizzy spells
> 6-8dpo SUPER thirsty
> 8dpo gassy, BM 3 times (soft)
> 9dpo-gassy, BM 2 times (soft)
> 10dpo-gassy, BM 4 times (soft), very bad stomach ache and very bubbly, yet still hungry, weak
> 11dpo (which is today) woke up very early, muscles felt SO weak, forced myself out of bed to eat oatmeal, shaky, layed down, got really hot and thought im getting very sick, then an hour later took pregnancy test and BFN. 15 minutes later had form of diarhhea but now im feeling a bit better, howevr still a bit sick
> 
> also, yesterday and today i smell something strong every time i pee. however, when i peed in a cup to take my test today, the smell doesnt exist, but when i pee in the toilet it smells so strong. i even cleaned the toilet yesterday, but everytime i pee in the toilet i smell it.. and this just started.
> 
> Anyone have diharrea before BFP???

heyyy lovelyy im 5 weeks pregnant i have all of this keep getting diarreah pains strong smelling urine dizziness sickness but not beinng sick i had all this before i got my bfp gd luck fx xxx


----------



## Misstink

kikibaby said:


> *I had cramping earlier, then off and on but nothing like, out of the ordinary, however I dont pay so much attention. I just started thinking about my symptoms 2 days ago. However i do know that i was very dizzy a few dpo and super thirsty around 6-8dpo. I might have had some this morning but thought that was due to diarrhea. Also, a couple of days ago sex was akward and uncomfortable. I felt super tight and he thrusted once that hurt so bad we had to stop, it hurt my right ovary (i thnk!)*

Hmmmmm, it all really does sound very promising hun!! All i can say is wait a couple of days and test again, i think i was just one of the lucky ones when i got my bfp so early, although i did test a couple of days before that and got a bfn!! So, stay positive, watch your symptoms, any af type cramping is a very good sign, and let us know how you get on!!
Fingers crossed hun and sending you loads of baby dust :dust:
xxxxxxx


----------



## kikibaby

stacey3690 said:


> kikibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My symptoms have been:
> 
> 3-8dpo bad dizzy spells
> 6-8dpo SUPER thirsty
> 8dpo gassy, BM 3 times (soft)
> 9dpo-gassy, BM 2 times (soft)
> 10dpo-gassy, BM 4 times (soft), very bad stomach ache and very bubbly, yet still hungry, weak
> 11dpo (which is today) woke up very early, muscles felt SO weak, forced myself out of bed to eat oatmeal, shaky, layed down, got really hot and thought im getting very sick, then an hour later took pregnancy test and BFN. 15 minutes later had form of diarhhea but now im feeling a bit better, howevr still a bit sick
> 
> also, yesterday and today i smell something strong every time i pee. however, when i peed in a cup to take my test today, the smell doesnt exist, but when i pee in the toilet it smells so strong. i even cleaned the toilet yesterday, but everytime i pee in the toilet i smell it.. and this just started.
> 
> Anyone have diharrea before BFP???
> 
> heyyy lovelyy im 5 weeks pregnant i have all of this keep getting diarreah pains strong smelling urine dizziness sickness but not beinng sick i had all this before i got my bfp gd luck fx xxxClick to expand...

Oh congrats!! How many dpo were you when you got BFP??


----------



## MrsMama

I had diaorrhea before i got my bfp, not terrible but certainly softer than would be normal, felt like my system was clearing itself out!! lol I got my BFP with a clearblue digital with conception indicator 4 days before my af was due. good luck i hope you get your :bfp: soon!! x


----------



## stacey3690

about 12 lol xxxx


----------



## BeachComber

Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!

Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:


----------



## kikibaby

BeachComber said:


> Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!
> 
> Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:

When did you get your BFP?:) Yea, im not sure if ive caught a bug or whats going on. Its as simple as I dont feel sick. However, my stomach is a mess. Im starving as well. But my stomach is turning and bubbly and now i almost think im constipated. Because I feel like I should poo but havent since this morning and now its 2.30pm where i am. My pee however is quite clear. And 2 days ago i thought it stunk so bad, but it turns out its the toilet that stinks?! REALLY strange. so only thing i can assume is my smell is more sensitive. I mean, i swore it was my pee stinking very strongly, but when i peed in a cup before testing, i smelt it and it was normal, so i smelt the toilet (ew i know) and i got the smell ive been smelling. however it usually gets strong when i pee. and i have never noticed a bad smell coming from my toilet before 2 days ago, and i even cleaned it yesterday hahah its bugging me, i dont get it! hehe

How far along are you?


----------



## AveryATL

I definitely did, and for a while after too. It wasn't until week 7(ish) for me that it turned to the other side of the spectrum. I also remember having strong smelling urine in the beginning too. 

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maze

My hormones didn't show in my urine for a long time.... I got several negative pregnancy tests. It wasn't until I had to switch medication for my kidney infection at the time, and they did blood work first to be on the safe side... did I get confirmation that I was pregnant.


----------



## BeachComber

kikibaby said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!
> 
> Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:
> 
> When did you get your BFP?:) Yea, im not sure if ive caught a bug or whats going on. Its as simple as I dont feel sick. However, my stomach is a mess. Im starving as well. But my stomach is turning and bubbly and now i almost think im constipated. Because I feel like I should poo but havent since this morning and now its 2.30pm where i am. My pee however is quite clear. And 2 days ago i thought it stunk so bad, but it turns out its the toilet that stinks?! REALLY strange. so only thing i can assume is my smell is more sensitive. I mean, i swore it was my pee stinking very strongly, but when i peed in a cup before testing, i smelt it and it was normal, so i smelt the toilet (ew i know) and i got the smell ive been smelling. however it usually gets strong when i pee. and i have never noticed a bad smell coming from my toilet before 2 days ago, and i even cleaned it yesterday hahah its bugging me, i dont get it! hehe
> 
> How far along are you?Click to expand...


Well I didn't test until I was a week late for AF, but I was NOT expecting to get a bfp haha! :haha: This was a total surprise!

I am just over 8 weeks now! :thumbup:


----------



## MaybBaby

yep that and a cold were my biggest symptoms oddly enough-not trying to be TMI but it was...liquid lol,uncomfortable and when i ate things i would get this horrid sharp paint shoot through me and instantly needed the loo! hope this helps hun, BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kikibaby

BeachComber said:


> Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!
> 
> Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:

It makes me feel better that you say you felt very weak and dizzy, because now i am too and im really scared! ive never been sick like this, i eat and eat and i just feel WEAK and liek i havent eaten in days! plus im feeling quite dizzy. how long did this last for when you had it? feels so good that someone else went through this! of course i still dont know if i am pg but if i am, then im worried about this feeling. and even if im not, its a very strange "bug".. normally when u have stomach flu you cant get out of bed, but my only symptoms are extreme weakness, dizzy, a bit tired, and well, kinda frequent bm.

I also woke up this morning feeling like my legs would barely move from being so weak... :/


----------



## Momofnog

Diarrhoea definitely a symptom for me! I get that rather than morning sickness:-( but I got if 3 days before BFP.


----------



## MLS

I didnt have diarreah in either of my BFP TWWs. I didnt have any "pregnancy symptoms" really. The only thing that made me wonder with BOTH babies was about 2dpo I got a bad yeast infection. And those two times are the ONLY two times Ive ever ever had one. And then other than that I just had a real peaceful feeling. It wasnt that I KNEW I was pregnant, because I was convinced otherwise, I thought for SURE that I wasnt. But I didnt symptom spot, I wasnt anxious, it was just calm.

HTH!


----------



## BeachComber

kikibaby said:


> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!
> 
> Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:
> 
> It makes me feel better that you say you felt very weak and dizzy, because now i am too and im really scared! ive never been sick like this, i eat and eat and i just feel WEAK and liek i havent eaten in days! plus im feeling quite dizzy. how long did this last for when you had it? feels so good that someone else went through this! of course i still dont know if i am pg but if i am, then im worried about this feeling. and even if im not, its a very strange "bug".. normally when u have stomach flu you cant get out of bed, but my only symptoms are extreme weakness, dizzy, a bit tired, and well, kinda frequent bm.
> 
> I also woke up this morning feeling like my legs would barely move from being so weak... :/Click to expand...

Oh wow, well I am STILL dizzy all day every day! and oh sooo tired with no energy whatsoever! Try not to be scared though because if you are pg, it's just totally normal symptoms. :thumbup:

Your symptoms sound exactly like mine were before getting a bfp. My only differences were that I also had sore boobs on the sides also.

Please keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## kikibaby

BeachComber said:


> kikibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachComber said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I also remember having soft poo to diarrhea a few days before getting a bfp this time. I just thought maybe I had caught a bug? Also I was dizzy, and very weak, and my pee was strong and the day I tested it almost looked cloudy?? Which never happens usually!
> 
> Your symptoms sound very good! Wait a day or so and test again!:flower:
> 
> It makes me feel better that you say you felt very weak and dizzy, because now i am too and im really scared! ive never been sick like this, i eat and eat and i just feel WEAK and liek i havent eaten in days! plus im feeling quite dizzy. how long did this last for when you had it? feels so good that someone else went through this! of course i still dont know if i am pg but if i am, then im worried about this feeling. and even if im not, its a very strange "bug".. normally when u have stomach flu you cant get out of bed, but my only symptoms are extreme weakness, dizzy, a bit tired, and well, kinda frequent bm.
> 
> I also woke up this morning feeling like my legs would barely move from being so weak... :/Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, well I am STILL dizzy all day every day! and oh sooo tired with no energy whatsoever! Try not to be scared though because if you are pg, it's just totally normal symptoms. :thumbup:
> 
> Your symptoms sound exactly like mine were before getting a bfp. My only differences were that I also had sore boobs on the sides also.
> 
> Please keep us posted!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Still dizzy? That must be frustrating. Hopefully it goes away soon! Crazy enough, the weakness I had is gone and all that is left is a very bubbly and noisy stomach. Im going to laugh at myself if I have a stomach flu and not pg... its just a feeling i have tho. I dont feel sick, I feel different. except i dont feel nausious or anything. possibly have felt it very slightly, in a wierd way, but not really noticably. I think i will test on monday and tuesday .. that will be 13 and 14dpo. We'll see!!!

:cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee117

i got like you say soft poo about 5 days before bfp, but real diarrhea started a day or two later. i got my bfp 4 days before expected period (i think as no one has confirmed my pregnancy yet and i wont have a scan til i am 12 weeks. hate the nhs, where i come from you get a dating scan at 6 - 8 weeks) thing is i stopped taking bcp 3 weeks before i got my bfp, so i dont have a clue when i ovulated. :) i might be further than 5+3

lots of babydust to you! xx


----------

